# Using guitar with a Mac



## av8tr (Mar 24, 2009)

I would like to hook my guitar up to my Mac. Does anybody know of any good software for recording as well as effects/equalizer. Thx.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I just use the GarageBand software that comes with the Mac. Just picked up a n Apogee One interface that works pretty well for guitar and microphones.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I started with GarageBand a few years ago then switched up to Logic. I also use GuitarRig 3 and Ethno Instruments to broaden the sound palette. My audio-in box is an Edirol UA-25, which works fine for my purposes.

Look into Logic Express, too - lots of functionality there. But just to get your feet wet, get an audio interface and then begin with GarageBand. Plenty of stuff in there to get you started. Good luck. It's addictive, mixing down your own stuff.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by "audio interface" ? I use GarageBand mainly for practicing and I plug my guitar directly into my Mac.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

GuyB said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by "audio interface" ? I use GarageBand mainly for practicing and I plug my guitar directly into my Mac.


It converts an audio input (i.e. guitar, microphone) to either USB or Firewire. I'm assuming that you are just plugging into the mic input on the Mac.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Scottone said:


> It converts an audio input (i.e. guitar, microphone) to either USB or Firewire. I'm assuming that you are just plugging into the mic input on the Mac.


It's actually a general purpose input. It'll accept line level and microphone level inputs, mono and stereo. The input impedance is kind of low that at around 2k Ohms. Might be okay for active pickups, but passives would do better seeing an input impedance in the 1M Ohm range -- a DI box between the guitar the input would do wonders for the guitar signal fidelity.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

iaresee said:


> It's actually a general purpose input. It'll accept line level and microphone level inputs, mono and stereo. The input impedance is kind of low that at around 2k Ohms. Might be okay for active pickups, but passives would do better seeing an input impedance in the 1M Ohm range -- a DI box between the guitar the input would do wonders for the guitar signal fidelity.


Yes, I plug the guitar directly into the input of the Mac. It's true also that the signal is a bit weak (I have passive pickups) but it is enough for what I actually need (recording different progressions to work on them). But I'll try the direct box. Thanks.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I use Garage band with a Light Snake, it's $40, 1/4 inch on one end and USB on the other, AND both ends light up really cool when it's on!

Great LPM factor!!! (lights per meter)

Cheers,


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an M-Audio preamp that I plug right into GarageBand. It works pretty well, I've recorded a lot of stuff on it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You'll need to be careful not to get any of that "Mac" sauce on your guitar but it would be better to eat the "Mac" first and then play your guitar.:smile:


----------



## av8tr (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I always thought Garage band was just a "toy" however I just hooked up the guitar to my wifes Macbook with the new version of garageband. I am thoroughly impressed . kksjur It's great to be able to listen to something you've recorded, certainly helps you pic up on errors you might not have heard otherwise.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't even know how to use Garageband that well, and I have been shocked at the quality of recordings I have made. One day I am going to buy one of those 'Missing Manual" books and really learn the program.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I don't even know how to use Garageband that well, and I have been shocked at the quality of recordings I have made. One day I am going to buy one of those 'Missing Manual" books and really learn the program.


Look in the "Help" menu, everything is there.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I too plug right into the back of the mac - no issues with signal strength with passive pickups.Garage Band IS a toy when compared to a pro studio - but if yer not a pro studio - then it's pretty darn powerful......especially how easy it is to drag in Itunes content - i.e. backing tracks or full songs etc - play along and record......

it even imports video - allowing the video and audio tracks to be separated....so if someone brings a camcorder to your gig or jam - load 'er up and make some MP3's...dead easy

when I had a POD XT Live - I used that as the audio interface - it worked very well


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> I too plug right into the back of the mac - no issues with signal strength with passive pickups.Garage Band IS a toy when compared to a pro studio - but if yer not a pro studio - then it's pretty darn powerful......especially how easy it is to drag in Itunes content - i.e. backing tracks or full songs etc - play along and record......


Owning Logic 8 Studio I can say: GB is amazingly complete for something that you get thrown in with your new Mac (or for the paltry $99 of whatever iLife costs). You can bounce to multi-track beyond its capabilities. The VSTi's it ships with are just feature-cut versions of the VSTis in Logic 8 Studio and they sound superb.

The new '09 version brings superstar lessons to the mix.

Seriously one of the best deals in software out there right now is iLife '09.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm recording in the latest version of Garageband with a StealthPlug($125.00) for guitar & bass, and a Samson USB mike ($100.00) for vocals and I must say I'm quite impressed both with GB and the "cheap" hardware. Everything works as advertised and better.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuyB said:


> Look in the "Help" menu, everything is there.


There are lot's of little tricks people have figured out with the program that are in those missing manual books. It's not just a case of learning the functions. I am not an idiot. I know how to use a help menu.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Sorry torndownunit, did not want to be rude or something like that. The reason I mentionned this is based on my experience on other forums (graphic design) where you would be surprised to see how many people don't even "think" to look at the help menu, they don't even know what's in there !


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

GuyB said:


> Sorry torndownunit, did not want to be rude or something like that. The reason I mentionned this is based on my experience on other forums (graphic design) where you would be surprised to see how many people don't even "think" to look at the help menu, they don't even know what's in there !


There are things about the Apple (and apps for Apple) Help menu that drive me nuts. For example: if you want help on a menu item, good luck getting it via the help menu. It'll just keep showing you where the menu item is. Thank you! I know where to find it! I want to know what it does! Most companies ship a PDF or HTML based manual that you have to open and search to get the details on stuff. And it's all outside the help menu. Arrrrrgh.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I found this site is very helpful getting me started in Garageband.
http://www.bulletsandbones.com/GB/GBFAQ.html#exportsections


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> There are things about the Apple (and apps for Apple) Help menu that drive me nuts. For example: if you want help on a menu item, good luck getting it via the help menu. It'll just keep showing you where the menu item is. Thank you! I know where to find it! I want to know what it does! Most companies ship a PDF or HTML based manual that you have to open and search to get the details on stuff. And it's all outside the help menu. Arrrrrgh.


SOrry GuyB, didn't mean to be jumpy.

in response to iaresee, there is a good reason so many 'missing manual' books exist for Garageband. Learning the program from the help menu isn't the most pleasant way to figure it out.

And as mentioned, people have figured out a lot of tricks and tips.


----------

